# Do you find you've lost Interest In buying Things now ?



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2015)

I mean clearly you have to buy food, and probably clothing ( although if you're anything like me you could kit out your whole neighbourhood with clothing)...I have so much.. but in all seriousness , have you lost interest in buying 'stuff''.

Do you find that if you go to the shops that you have no interest in anything...

Most of us get to an age where we start getting rid of stuff , ornaments and things that are just gathering dust, but have you found that you have no interest in buying anything these days as  you might have done a few years ago..other than food and clothing?


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 21, 2015)

I work on a 'one in, one out' basis....new lampshades and things....dump the old.
no ornaments any more....books I don't like much go; and CDs..so no; I don't go shopping for 'stuff'.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 21, 2015)

Naw, I still like to buy stuff!  It needs to be useful though.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 21, 2015)

I wish. Just bought a 1500 sewing machine, and I'm addicted to fabric shopping. Haven't bought any clothing in over a year though. Bought a new riding lawn mower early this year. The old one died. Bought a new TV because I could no longer lift the old beast to move it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 21, 2015)

My last big purchase was my electric bike.  And of course kindle books.


----------



## jujube (Jul 21, 2015)

I used to love going to the mall, garage sales, flea markets, etc.   Now, I mostly just like to poke around in antique shops; I never buy anything but it's fun to see what's there.  Outside of the necessities, I just don't want any more "junk" in my life.


----------



## Lon (Jul 21, 2015)

I enjoy buying certain items on Amazon Prime and then having it delivered in two days.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 21, 2015)

I go to the shops to buy food then leave, once I would have wandered around a large shopping centre to just take time out and look at clothes, homewares ...is it a part of getting older where we just don't need all that extra items cluttering or wardrobes/ cupboards.
My daughter was here with G/D for a week, so I got to the wardrobes where we had blankets,quilts and sheets stored, the blankets are pure wool they were the kids....I had 3 queen size mink blankets ......She took them all home ,well....hubby had an appointment in Adelaide before daughter went home so he took a car load down and dropped them off .


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 21, 2015)

I still buy some, mostly replace appliances, not near like I used to though, I have more clothes than I'll ever wear....in general, I just have more "stuff" than I need, I have been giving a lot to the kids.I used to drive into the city and shop all day, no more, just does not appeal, like others I now shop online for books, gifts and such.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 21, 2015)

I find now I get more fun out of buying "little things" than high ticket items.  I got a "cool towel" the other day.  It's some kind of special material that holds moisture a long time.  I wet it, wring it out and go out when it's 110 degrees, put the cool towel on my head and I sit out there often for an hour or more in my patio.


----------



## Ina (Jul 21, 2015)

@kadee46,
I don't think we have lost interest in buying things, maybe it is just that there is so much to choose from that it isn't as much fun anymore.  For me at age of 63, I think that I have just bought most of the things that I wanted already.  I'm not so into material items anymore, and you just can't buy a wonderful sunrise or sunset, much less the sound of children giggling.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 21, 2015)

I agree with Ina that I'm not into material things anymore - haven't been for years. That's actually a good thing since I don't have the money to indulge in any more sports cars or fast women. layful:


----------



## Lara (Jul 21, 2015)

I have stopped buying "things". I've finally learned that I can admire it but I don't have to own it. Now I'm paying for home improvements, airfare visiting family, and entertainment. Also, I buy vintage items I can clean, fix, turn over quickly, and sell for a profit on ebay.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Josiah (Jul 21, 2015)

I never was much of an impulse shopper and there aren't any hookers in Hillsboro anyhow. I have a list of staples on the door of the refrigerator and before I head off to Walmart I look at that list. By the time I get to Walmart I've managed to forget several of the items.....I'm really not much of a shopper.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 21, 2015)

Got all the stuff I need, or want. I like to check out thrift stores and buy a shirt once in awhile. I prefer going out to eat or watch a Netflix film but I really don't need much.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 21, 2015)

3 horsefarm... there's something about Arkansas... now just what was it?  Oh yeah, the front yard.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 21, 2015)

I want to buy MORE now and I have been, here and there. Since I finally started collecting social security and still work full time I can pick up small things I want. Nothing big ticket but some new plants and housewares, some clothing items etc. It's true for housewares I have what I need but got low on some things like glasses, towels etc. I like spending!


----------



## Cookie (Jul 21, 2015)

Only shop for food and online if I need to replace something.  Running around in stores is really a thing of the past for me now.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 21, 2015)

Reading this topic reminded me that I want to buy some new knickers so I just went online and ordered them. 
Free home delivery too.

Shopping at the mall doesn't appeal to me very much at all, but a visit to a coffee shop does. 
Since I'm on a weight loss program, I can't even partake of a Portuguese tart and a cappuccino.


----------



## Glinda (Jul 21, 2015)

I still enjoy finding a bargain on something I actually need in a thrift store.  But shopping malls have never been a source of entertainment for me.


----------



## Kitties (Jul 21, 2015)

I've found I don't want to buy like I used to. I still like thrift shops. But I'm very selective about what I will buy. Clothes, books, kitchen items.

I'm taking some stuff over to PAWS thrift tomorrow.

I still have too much and hope to donate more.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 21, 2015)

I would like to buy a lot of things.   I was too busy while still working to spend time shopping.  But the quality of some things seems so poor now I hate to waste money on it.  

I'd like to buy a new set of Revere Ware cooking pans, but the reviews say they are very flimsy now, made in China.  

 I need some new furniture---most of what I have is hand-me-downs I've had a long time.   But the new furniture is not made of wood, more like glued together sawdust blocks that warp.  I don't know if they even make solid wood furniture anymore.  The last time I saw it, it was sooo high.  Maybe I should get that inflation calculator out.  Could be they're not so much out of line with what things used to cost.  

In short, I'd like to spend more but can't find what I like.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 21, 2015)

I used to love shopping and just browsing in malls in the 70s, 80s, and on into the 90s.  For many of those years I worked in the downtown area and at lunch time the upscale downtown mall was packed with shoppers, browsers, and patrons of the many eateries.  Also lots of people-watchers.

Then in the early 2000s bit by bit the stores/eateries closed or moved elsewhere.  Stories in the news said there were problems with leases and also a decline in customers.  One of the big department stores connected to the downtown mall closed, and that had a large impact. A lot of the former retail space was bought out and turned into more government office space.  Many of the restaurants closed and, well, things are different.

Now if I go to a mall or a shopping center, it’s with a purpose – to get something specific. No browsing or people-watching.  I also shop online and go to thrift shops just to see what they have, and I almost always buy something….but I spend a lot less that what I did in previous years for new things at the malls.  Few years ago I went to a used office furniture store and bought some pieces that were a fractioon of the new price and very good quality.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 21, 2015)

Guess there's a difference between WANT and NEED.

Yesterday I bought a new pair of cargo shorts.  I didn't  need them because I already had a pair.
But I wanted a different color. So I bought them.  I buy what I need at the moment; not to just "shop".


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 21, 2015)

I don't enjoy shopping like I used to, either.  Too much stuff already.  In the olden (ha!) days I could shop all day and really enjoy it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 22, 2015)

I have to had an item in mind before I'll actually go shopping.  But I buy things to make travel easier, to make cycling easier, etc.  I had to get rid of a lot of clothes about 3 years ago as the result of a successful diet.  The old ones went to charity shops.  I always buy footwear in the US as it's cheaper and it's easier to find them for wide feet. We are also big fans of REI clothing, especially the ones that dry quickly when caught in the rain.


----------



## Mike (Jul 22, 2015)

I enjoy going to the shopping centre and just walking
around, being amazed at some of the prices, then spend
more time in the coffee shop.

Gets me out and walking.

Mike.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Next generation electronics...


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 22, 2015)

That is the point of lists IMO, Josiah....make lots....leave them at home...it makes shopping more fun!
perhaps that is my obsession....


----------



## Bullie76 (Jul 22, 2015)

I still buy items not related to my daily basic needs. Some items like clothes have been reduced simply because I'm retired and don't need as much. I never have been one to buy a lot of no nonsense stuff.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 22, 2015)

Right now I AM buying things that need to be done before I retire next year, and will no longer have that sort of income.  However, I anticipate that once I retire and I have myself set up the way I want, my purchasing will drastically decrease.   I very much enjoy spending money though and it may be a really  hard habit to break.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 22, 2015)

When I was younger, I use to spend a lot of money  on my car. Different accessories and things. Nowadays, I'm just happy if it starts in the morning.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 22, 2015)

Pappy said:


> When I was younger, I use to spend a lot of money  on my car. Different accessories and things. Nowadays, I'm just happy if it starts in the morning.



The last accessory I bought for a car was a necker's knob....I guess maybe I was 16 at the time.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 22, 2015)

Josiah.....Is that the same as a suicide knob? Never heard it called neckers knob.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 22, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Josiah.....Is that the same as a suicide knob? Never heard it called neckers knob.



I guess it depends on what part of the country you live in. Where I grew up it was always called a necker's knob which certainly was an apt name given the purpose it was used for.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> I would like to buy a lot of things.   I was too busy while still working to spend time shopping.  But the quality of some things seems so poor now I hate to waste money on it.
> 
> I'd like to buy a new set of Revere Ware cooking pans, but the reviews say they are very flimsy now, made in China.
> 
> ...



My thoughts on shopping run along the same lines.   ... when I really think I need something new, big or small, the disappointment  in product quality is what holds me back.  
Very weary of China goods.   So yes, I've lost interest in buying stuff.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 22, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I guess it depends on what part of the country you live in. Where I grew up it was always called a necker's knob which certainly was an apt name given the purpose it was used for.
> 
> View attachment 19741



Thats it. We called it a suicide knob because guys would get their shirt sleeve caught in it and crash. I always had the fold down model. Very illegal nowadays.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 22, 2015)

They were known as spinners here as you could spin the wheel with them...


----------

